# Alfred Lamey



## rstimaru

Can anyone remember the old Alfred Lamey tug boat company on the Mersey. I am thinking about the time when the Alfred James Anita ect towed in the river


----------



## Cutsplice

Yes I remember Lameys well, J H Lamey was the title.
If I am not mistaken they were the first tugs on the Mersey with VHF in the late fifties they had them fitted. A number of their tugs were coal fired and converted to oil, they had very tall funnels.
To think that tugs in the sixties had no VHF, is today amazing. Not that long ago the pilot was using whistles to signal to the tug skipper, ships whistle for the aft tug and a hand held one for the fored tug. The tug skipper up on his open bridge so he could hear the whistles and not a hundred years ago either.


----------



## Bill Davies

Alf was a real character. Was a great one for drinking to Cardinal Huff. 
Recall in 67 being on a pub crawl with Alf when we were thrown out of the 'Spiral Staircase' in Old Hall Street. Went to the old Ma Boyles and denied entry. Ended up in a club (Starboard Light???) near the old Birkenhead Market.
Alfs wife was Dutch and I think his daughter was named Anita. Can anyone remember Cardinal Huff tradition?


----------



## joebuckham

hi bill
vaguely remember cardinal puff
try here for the rules

*www.barmeister.com/games/rules/95/*

brgds(Pint)


----------



## rstimaru

As a boy i did 24 hours about on the Alfred Lamey' Does any one think they would allow that now. I was only sixteen but by god it made me grow up fast. Three o-clock in the morning and having to have all your wits about you to tow some ship or other into the kings or queens dock. I was glad when i went deep sea


----------



## Bill Davies

joebuckham said:


> hi bill
> vaguely remember cardinal puff
> try here for the rules
> 
> *www.barmeister.com/games/rules/95/*
> 
> brgds(Pint)


Thanks Joe. That is just how I remember it!
Brgds
Bill


----------



## BillH

J. H. Lamey (Ltd.) 
Originally founded 1916 as J. H. Lamey.
25.05.1939: Reincorporated as J.H.Lamey Ltd. (Company Reg. No. 353358) (£3000 capital in £1 shares) Directors; Bridget Corristine Lamey and William Lamey.
1963: Substantial shareholding acquired by Alexandra Towing 
1967: Remaining shareholding acquired.
18.12.1986: Renamed Alexandra Marine Consultancy Ltd.
01.10.1995: Dissolved.


----------



## danube4

*Anita Lamey*



rstimaru said:


> As a boy i did 24 hours about on the Alfred Lamey' Does any one think they would allow that now. I was only sixteen but by god it made me grow up fast. Three o-clock in the morning and having to have all your wits about you to tow some ship or other into the kings or queens dock. I was glad when i went deep sea



Hi rstimaru, like you, I joined the Anita Lamey at sixteen,1952

check the gallery of eyrebrush, lot of great pics of Lamey's tugs

and River Mersey ferry's.

Barney.(Thumb)


----------



## seagull

hi, x riverman not tugs would anyone know a website were i could get some pictures of these old tug company lameys reas cocktugs


----------



## seagull

hi barney whats that website called


----------



## RayJordandpo

Cutsplice said:


> Yes I remember Lameys well, J H Lamey was the title.
> If I am not mistaken they were the first tugs on the Mersey with VHF in the late fifties they had them fitted. A number of their tugs were coal fired and converted to oil, they had very tall funnels.
> To think that tugs in the sixties had no VHF, is today amazing. Not that long ago the pilot was using whistles to signal to the tug skipper, ships whistle for the aft tug and a hand held one for the fored tug. The tug skipper up on his open bridge so he could hear the whistles and not a hundred years ago either.


I remember JH Lamey of Liverpool, I also recall seeing one of their tugs in Gibraltar.
Similar story with UTC regarding VHF. I remember as a kid being on the coal fired tugs when they were just being fitted with this "new fangled wireless" When the docking job was finished we would literally lock up the tug and all go home. Sometimes a relief crew would come on board for the next job. One day a skipper was talking on the VHF to his relief. When asked where the key was he whispered over the radio "under the mat" Believe or not he was being serious!


----------



## AndyJohannessen

I know it's the later Alfred Lamey this was sold to Alex TowCo along with her sisters but I just like the picture, I knew I had it in my collection somewhere!

cheers fellas

Andy.


----------



## danube4

*alfred lamey tug*

Hi seagull.

www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/member.php/uid/9040

click statistics

click photos 81

Plenty pic Lamey tugs and Mersey ferry's

All the best.

Barney.(Thumb)


----------



## indomboys

AndyJohannessen said:


> I know it's the later Alfred Lamey this was sold to Alex TowCo along with her sisters but I just like the picture, I knew I had it in my collection somewhere!
> 
> cheers fellas
> 
> Andy.




Re-named Huskisson.


Had many a good coastal tow in her.


One of her last Skippers before she left Liverpool is still going strong and living in Bootle, Barney Scattergood.


----------



## R58484956

J H Lamey fleet 1966

Anita Lamey 1920 172t
Edith Lamey 1942 147t
J H Lamey 1963 200t
James Lamey 1928 260t
John Lamey 1927 185t
William Lamey 1959 166t 

In 1960 they also had

Alfred Lamey 1940 161t
B C Lamey 1904 171t
Irene Lamey 1915 192t
Marie Lamey 1922 208t


----------



## AndyJohannessen

Nice one Indomboys,remember her very well a Huskisson,I think she eventually went to Ireland,can you confirm?

Regards
Andy.


----------



## BillH

AndyJohannessen said:


> Nice one Indomboys,remember her very well a Huskisson,I think she eventually went to Ireland,can you confirm?
> 
> Regards
> Andy.


Huskisson was the former James Lamey.


ALFRED LAMEY
O.N. 334212. 225g. 0n. 106' 11" x 28' 1 x 11' 0".
6-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (360 x 450mm) MWM TBRHS345SU type diesel engine made by Motorenwerke Mannheim, Mannheim. 1,700 BHP. 22 tons bollard pull.
Post 1994: Brunvoll 450 HP bow thrust giving 5 tons thrust.
Post 1998: Total power now 25 tons bollard pull.

9.2.1967: Launched as ALFRED LAMEY by James Lamont & Company Ltd., Port Glasgow (Yard No. 406), for J. H. Lamey Ltd. 

24.4.1967: Completed. 

1968: Company control acquired by Alexandra Towing Company Ltd. 

1970: Renamed COBURG. 

1975: Transferred to Alexandra Towing Company Ltd. 

10.1992: Laid up with surveys overdue. 

1993: Sold to Peter Arnesen, Norway, and renamed MOR. 

1994: Sent to Poland for part re-construction and modification:- raised forecastle, towing winch and bow-thruster fitted. A new wheelhouse was also built in Poland, to have been fitted in Norway, but was not in the end fitted. 

1997: Sold to Gjensidige Bank Finans AS, on behalf of J.K.B. Trans AS Norway, and renamed ARGUS. 

1998: Sent to Poland to have a kort nozzle and controllable pitch propeller fitted. In addition the new wheelhouse was eventually fitted. 

2000: Sold to Farsund Fortoyningselskap, Farsund, and renamed KHAN. 

6.2008: Still in service.


----------



## KYRENIA

Did Ron Winchlesea (spelling?) aka Billy Fury work on Lamey,s tugs?
Cheers Jon.


----------



## rstimaru

The tug that was in Gibralta was probibly the James she did all the distance towing


----------



## BillH

rstimaru said:


> The tug that was in Gibralta was probibly the James she did all the distance towing


JAMES LAMEY
O.N. 334234. 219g. 0n. 106' 11" x 28' 1 x 11' 0".
8-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (360 x 450mm) MWM TBRHS345SU type diesel engine made by Motorenwerke Mannheim, Mannheim. 1,700 BHP. 22 tons bollard pull.

4.12.1967: Launched as JAMES LAMEY by James Lamont & Company Ltd., Port Glasgow (Yard No. 408), for J. H. Lamey Ltd. 

20.3.1968: Completed. 

12.4.1968: Delivered. 

1968: Company control acquired by Alexandra Towing Company Ltd. 

1970: Renamed HUSKISSON. 

1975: Transferred to Alexandra Towing Company Ltd. 

9.1993: Sold to Ali Tabbit & H. Baltagi, Beirut, Lebanon, and renamed BALTAGI V. 

6.2008: Still in service.


----------



## Ray Acko

Billy Fury born Ronald William Wycherley and worked for Alexandra Towing


----------



## Cobbydale

rstimaru said:


> As a boy i did 24 hours about on the Alfred Lamey' Does any one think they would allow that now. I was only sixteen but by god it made me grow up fast. Three o-clock in the morning and having to have all your wits about you to tow some ship or other into the kings or queens dock. I was glad when i went deep sea


I started in Lameys as a trimmer on the coal fired Anita Lamey, they didnt carry a deck lad on her so you had to do both jobs..! Great fun going from the stoke hold to climb up the ladder in the locks to hang a rope on in the cold and wet. Remember we used to wash in a bucket too.ah the good old days.


----------



## Ray Acko

Tug in Gibralatar was the Wapping ex William Lamey Ray Acko


----------



## BillH

WAPPING 

O.N. 301307. 166g. 0n. 98' 3" x 26' 2" x 10' 7½"
Two, 6-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (8¾" x 11½") Blackstone type diesel engines made by Lister, Blackstone Marine Ltd., Dursley, geared to a single screw shaft. 980 BHP. 15 tons bollard pull.

25.3.1959: Launched as WILLIAM LAMEY by T. Mitchison Ltd., Gateshead (Yard No. 91), for James Burness & Sons Ltd., (J. H. Lamey Ltd., managers), Liverpool. 

3.6.1959: Completed. 

1962: Sold to J. H. Lamey Ltd. 

1968: Company control acquired by Alexandra Towing Company Ltd. 

1970: Renamed WAPPING. 

1975: Transferred to Alexandra Towing Co.Ltd. 

1985: Sold to Atlantic Tugs Maritime Company, Greece, and renamed THEODOROS I. 

2002: Sold to Star Bunkering SA, Piraeus, and renamed AGIOS RAFAIL. 

2003: Serenity Shipping Ltd, Liberia, and renamed FOX I under Honduras flag. 

2006: Sold to Sea Ripple Shipping SA, Liberia. 

6.2008: Still in service.


----------



## hook1879

*Stories about Alf Lamey*

Alf Lamey was my maternal grandfather. I have quite a collection of pictures, newspaper articles and such. The Anita Lamey was named after his eldest daughter (my mother). Alf's wife Marie (my grandmother) passed away in 1999. I would love to hear any stories about my grandad. I last saw him when he visited us in Canada when I was about 15. He was a great character, and a great man.


----------



## todd

BillH said:


> Huskisson was the former James Lamey.
> 
> 
> ALFRED LAMEY
> O.N. 334212. 225g. 0n. 106' 11" x 28' 1 x 11' 0".
> 6-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (360 x 450mm) MWM TBRHS345SU type diesel engine made by Motorenwerke Mannheim, Mannheim. 1,700 BHP. 22 tons bollard pull.
> Post 1994: Brunvoll 450 HP bow thrust giving 5 tons thrust.
> Post 1998: Total power now 25 tons bollard pull.
> 
> 9.2.1967: Launched as ALFRED LAMEY by James Lamont & Company Ltd., Port Glasgow (Yard No. 406), for J. H. Lamey Ltd.
> 
> 24.4.1967: Completed.
> 
> 1968: Company control acquired by Alexandra Towing Company Ltd.
> 
> 1970: Renamed COBURG.
> 
> 1975: Transferred to Alexandra Towing Company Ltd.
> 
> 10.1992: Laid up with surveys overdue.
> 
> 1993: Sold to Peter Arnesen, Norway, and renamed MOR.
> 
> 1994: Sent to Poland for part re-construction and modification:- raised forecastle, towing winch and bow-thruster fitted. A new wheelhouse was also built in Poland, to have been fitted in Norway, but was not in the end fitted.
> 
> 1997: Sold to Gjensidige Bank Finans AS, on behalf of J.K.B. Trans AS Norway, and renamed ARGUS.
> 
> 1998: Sent to Poland to have a kort nozzle and controllable pitch propeller fitted. In addition the new wheelhouse was eventually fitted.
> 
> 2000: Sold to Farsund Fortoyningselskap, Farsund, and renamed KHAN.
> 
> 6.2008: Still in service.


I have found a couple of photos of the KHAN, the second photo is dated as 1996 ? ? ? I have no idea what was going on then but it looks like a 'refit/modernisation'.
The wheelhouse is definitely not the original one but I don't know when it was altered.

Jim


----------



## Peterbanjo

I am the son of Captain Jack Banham, now 90 years young and like my father worked for Lamey tugs and together trying to help himtypeup his great memoriesof an era gone by. Any pictures would be great as I lost allmine wehn moving home.

Love to hear from anyone.
Peterbanjo


----------



## John(Jack)

hook1879 said:


> Alf Lamey was my maternal grandfather. I have quite a collection of pictures, newspaper articles and such. The Anita Lamey was named after his eldest daughter (my mother). Alf's wife Marie (my grandmother) passed away in 1999. I would love to hear any stories about my grandad. I last saw him when he visited us in Canada when I was about 15. He was a great character, and a great man.


Would be great to see your collection of photos. Any possibility of scanning and uploading, esp. the early tugs.

Regards
Jack www.jackart.org


----------



## Peterbanjo

*AlFi Lamey*

Nice to hear from you again, indeed Alfi was a fine man and Ihad the plesasure of sailing with him a few times out of Liverpool. In 1969, we took two old Cock tugs up to Scotland to be broken up. We towed the Black Cock and Game Cock, not in line but abreast (100m apart). he was a very talented man. One day he coame on board and spoke to me and the new "lads" and asked if any had a comb? (days of long hair) most did, then he asked if anyone had a knife.... some did not! Cleaver man!

Sadly I do not have many pictures here with me other than those you sent me but I have a painting I did of the JH Lamey, which I am sending you.

Best wishes
Peter


----------

